# NUR Bestimmte Farbe transparent machen



## Mr.Mista (23. März 2003)

Also gut...

Ich hab da ein Bild von einem Gegenstand der einen Schatten auf eine einfarbige Fläche wirft...
Jetzt will ich das Objekt mit samt dem Schatten ausschneiden, aber so, dass der Schatten immer noch so halb transparent ist...
Mit ausschneiden und dann in neuer ebene transparent machen geht nicht richtig, da der Schatten keine klare Grenze hat sondern zum Rand hin schwächer wird...also wärs gut wenn ich dem >Programm einfach sagen könnte: "Hey, mach die Farbe 'soundso' transparent, und wenn da ne andere Farbe is zum Teil aus der Farbe 'soundso' besteht, dann mach die nur zum Teil transparent"

Den Schatten hab ich selber in Photoshop Elements 2.0 gemacht will aber dass er ne bestimmte Farbe hat, krieg ihn aber nur in Schwarz hin (da hat Photoshop klare Vorteile!)...
kennt einer nen Weg den farbigen Schatten in PHOTOSHOP ELEMENTS 2 zu machen ODER diesen einzufärben ohne dass die Transparenz verloren geht ODER die Transparenz nach dem einfärben wiederherzustellen ?

Wäre sehr dankbar

euer
Mr.Mista


----------



## Kaprolactam (23. März 2003)

Das hier sollte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Mr.Mista (23. März 2003)

Nicht wirklich...
beinahe sämtlich schritte in dem Tutorial sind mit Photoshop Elements nicht möglich (Ebenen-Effekte sind fast nicht vorhanden, außer einigen simplen schatteneffekten)...
Außerdem bleibt die Frage offen ob damit auch nur leichte transparenzen erreicht werden können...

Trotzdem mal Danke...
Ideen sind immer willkommen


----------

